# DWA question



## TerrorTortoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey I am posting here because the owner of my local reptile shop showed my a baby cobra. I asked and he does not have a DWA license and is keeping it a secret in the back of the shop. He showed me because I go there all the time and talk to him alot (he is a very nice guy) I live in Los Angeles California (USA) what would happen if he got caught with it? What do you guys think if it? Thanks


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

in britain he would have the animal seized and probably a fine so in the states he would probably get 20 yrs in prison


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

In Britain he would almost certainly have absolutely no problems.

Having a pet shop licence - unless your council's issued licence specifically excludes certain species - means you CAN own DWA species on shop premises. The DWAL applies to *private* keepers, not pet shop or zoo licence holders. Some councils do make exclusions on shop licences (for example, my local reptile shop is not licenced to have kittens, puppies... or rodents other than frozen ones) but generally speaking the PSL eliminates the need for DWAL.

I'm just looking up the relevant laws in Los Angeles now....

First, it looks like he's got to have an annually renewed pet shop licence in order to run a pet shop at all.
In order to sell exotic, dangerous or non-domestic animals including the following list of reptiles he requires an annually renewed wild animals permit.

In order to BUY and KEEP exotic, dangerous or non-domestic animals including the following list of reptiles, YOU require an annual wild animals permit:

The following genera of Boas (_Boa _- BCI and BCC, _Acrantophis _- Dumerils and Madagascans, _Eunectes _- Anacondas)
The following species of Python (_Aspidites ramsayi _- Woma, _Aspidites melanocephalus_ - Blackheaded Python, _Liasis _- Boelens, Olive and Papuan pythons, _Python molurus_ ssp - Burms, Sri Lankans, Ceylonese and Pimburas, _Morelia amethystina_ - Scrub/Amethystine pythons, _Python reticulatus_ - Reticulated pythons)
All monitor lizards (_Varanus_)
All iguanas (_Iguana _and _Cyclura_)
All tegus (_Tupinambis_)

I am surprised, but there appears to be NO regulation regarding venomous species being included in that list.


----------



## TerrorTortoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> In Britain he would almost certainly have absolutely no problems.
> 
> Having a pet shop licence - unless your council's issued licence specifically excludes certain species - means you CAN own DWA species on shop premises. The DWAL applies to *private* keepers, not pet shop or zoo licence holders. Some councils do make exclusions on shop licences (for example, my local reptile shop is not licenced to have kittens, puppies... or rodents other than frozen ones) but generally speaking the PSL eliminates the need for DWAL.
> 
> ...


He is keeping the cobra in the shop but it is his own pet


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

leopardtortoise said:


> He is keeping the cobra in the shop but it is his own pet


Nothing wrong with that - the PSL over here in the UK doesn't state that an animal in a shop HAS to be for sale, for example.

I do find it odd that I couldn't find any relevant legislation for venomous snakes in LA, but then again, they couldn't really legislate against something that might actually live in your backyard, like a rattler - so they might just figure they don't need to legislate against any of it.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

If it was illegal he would probably just get the animal taken off him and a slap on the wrists.

But... best keep it hush hush, no one has to know about it at the end of the day.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The laws in the USA are not the same as the laws in the UK - There is no such thing as a "DWA", there are some restrictions in some states about reptiles.

As far as I can see there is no dangerous animals permit in California, although you do seem to need a permit to breed reptiles in LA

Here is the King Snake page which details the laws state by state

kingsnake.com - Reptile Law Support Center - CALIFORNIA

In the UK as said it would be fine, he has a PSL. The DWA act specifically says that animals on the premises of those with a PSL at that premises, are exempt from the DWA act. It doesn't matter if he owns it or not, as long as it's kept at the location. But as he's not in the UK it's a moot point.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

Athravan said:


> The laws in the USA are not the same as the laws in the UK - There is no such thing as a "DWA", there are some restrictions in some states about reptiles.
> 
> As far as I can see there is no dangerous animals permit in California, although you do seem to need a permit to breed reptiles in LA
> 
> ...


unless the pet shop license states dwa animals are not to be kept on the premises which some do depending on the local council


----------

